

The Stony Brook Algorithm Repository - epenn
http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~algorith/

======
zoba
If you like this, you'll also really like the Rosetta Code project. It also
has tons of algorithms (and more languages), and lately is getting some
traction.
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code)

~~~
gphilip
And if you'd like to try your own hand at solving problems using some of these
algorithms (a good way to get some hands-on practice in your favourite new
language), Rosalind [1] offers a gentle learning curve.

There are hundreds of problems on the site, roughly graded by difficulty,
easiest first. In the beginning you get to solve a few easy problems. As you
solve each problem, more problems become available for you to try.

They are "a platform for learning bioinformatics through problem solving" so
many of the problems are about strings, but there are also problems on graphs
and other structures.

They also have a new section called "Algorithmic Heights", which is "A
collection of exercises in introductory algorithms to accompany "Algorithms",
the popular textbook by Dasgupta, Papadimitriou, and Vazirani." I have
submitted this for discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7456390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7456390)

[1] [http://rosalind.info](http://rosalind.info)

(Edit: Minor fixes.)

------
slocklin01
Steven Skiena's book is a must-have as well. Nice fellow; great book.

------
j2kun
Looking at their book, many of their sections for more advanced algorithms
refer to the implementations with only a high-level overview of the algorithm.
Their source code (by nature) is completely rigorous and nuanced. But what I
imagine most people are looking for in a resource like this is something in
between.

------
fayyazkl
Skiena has a very different style of introducing algorithmic problems.
Generally all comprehensive books tend to follow a pattern. Never have i seen
a book in which while just being a university student i tried solving a
problem described in first chapter, kept reading through seeing my attempts
fail and finally learn it was the famous TravellingSalesman NP-hard problem.
Always loved that approach.

------
stokedmartin
This list[0] contains links to algorithms based on specific applications viz.
VLSI, Operations research etc..

[0] [https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/project/pscico-
guyb/re...](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/project/pscico-
guyb/realworld/www/index.html#information)

------
talloaktrees
Unfortunately the java links have been domain squatted

